# ISO Cajun seasoning brand



## tim2245 (Mar 1, 2009)

I bought a can of cajun seasoning a long time ago from a walmart neighborhood market store. I cant remember the name of it anymore. I think it had a picture of a girl in pigtails on the label. Has anyone seen it or know thw name? Thanks in advance for your help.
tim2245


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello Tim...Wish I could help, but I'm drawing a blank...

Welcome to DC!

Have Fun!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 1, 2009)

That one doesn't ring a bell with me either Tim.

However, I don't buy ready-made Cajun or Creole seasoning anymore.  I make my own just by tweaking the "Emeril's Essence" (aka "Emeril's Creole Seasoning").  I love the fact that I can control (or eliminate completely) the obscene amount of salt the ready-made brands have in them.  And/or increase the heat, garlic, etc., etc.

My computer is, for some reason, being difficult in allowing me to post the direct link to the recipe, but just go to www.foodnetwork.com & type in Emeril's Essence in the search box & the extremely easy recipe will come up.  I just make a small batch & keep it in an old spice jar in the pantry.  It virtually lasts forever.


----------



## gadzooks (Mar 1, 2009)

Zatarain's?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 3, 2009)

tim2245 said:
			
		

> ... I think it had a picture of a girl in pigtails on the label.


 
LOL - sounds like the Wendy's logo!

WalMart does carry some Cajun seasonings - but they pretty much have pictures of guys or gators or crawfish or shrimps or crabs or just about anything but girls in pigtails on the labels.

Sorry - can't be of any more help on this one ...


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 3, 2009)

tim2245 said:


> I think it had a picture of a girl in pigtails on the label. Has anyone seen it or know thw name?


 
I have never seen that one. It may have been a private label. If you come up with your own brand there are a few companies around that will blend and package it for you. Its not that expensive but you have to be ready to buy quite a bit at one time. 

I keep Tony's lite around (it has at lot less salt). 

Perhaps I should come up with my own blend.......


----------



## giggler (Mar 4, 2009)

This is the one we get locally, I think pronounced Tony "catch a ray"

It's quite good , but as above, quite salty, so use carefully



No pigtails though!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 4, 2009)

giggler said:


> This is the one we get locally, I think pronounced Tony "catch a ray"
> 
> It's quite good , but as above, quite salty, so use carefully
> 
> ...



Sa-sha(w)-ray....It's mostly just salt...


----------

